# rhino question



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Or I'm trying to get the bolt holding the axle on I can't get it to move for nothing any ideas


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

do you mean the nut on the end of the axle if so put a cheeter pipe on the breaker bar if that doesent work heat up the nut with the torch just watch the bearing.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv tried everything its where that spot is that is taped I can't seem to get it to turn


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You have to ping the part that is pressed into the axle nut.Put a cheater bar on it and put as much as you got on it.It's hard,but it will turn.And remember to torque them back to 200 ft lbs with a torque wrench when you put it back on.Or they will back off on you.Trust me,I found out the hard way on my '08 700.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks yeah they told me to get it off is a pain but when you put it on it should be to where it was and take a punch and a hammer and hit that grove back down


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you replacing the bearings?If so,I personally recommend just buying replacement axle nuts while you are at it.They're like $8 ea,but better than trying to fight the old ones where they were pinged b4.The metal tends to weaken and the axle nut "WILL" back off.It happened to me and I lost my wheel on the trail.


----------

